# Searching for IRC channels of providers



## wlanboy (Aug 29, 2013)

After rediscovering mailbox systems I also try to reflate my IRC activities.

My current list:


ObsidianIRC.net
#BlueVM
#HostUS
Freenode.net
#vpsboard
#lowendbox

So what vps related IRC channels are available?

Any net/chan I should add?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 29, 2013)

BuyVM:

Channel: #frantech 
Network: irc.frantech.ca


----------



## MannDude (Aug 30, 2013)

irc.freenode.net // #raspberrypi , #debian

Neither are particularly related to VPSes or providers, but still useful if you have a Raspberry Pi or use Debian.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 30, 2013)

Technically there's a few out there. 

RamNode has one on esper.net I believe? (#ramnode at irc.esper.net I think). 

There's a few others on FreeNode

#backupsy

#CloudShard

#DigitalOcean

#unixio (not a provider but still where a few people hang out)

All I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## lbft (Aug 30, 2013)

The ones I know of not already mentioned:

On freenode: #CrownCloud, #edisat, #iniz, #kgovps, #lfcvps, #rethinkvps. Those ones range from pretty quiet to dead.

On irc.staticbox.net: #tortoiselabs.

On irc.oftc.net: #linode.



HalfEatenPie said:


> RamNode has one on esper.net I believe? (#ramnode at irc.esper.net I think).


It moved to #ramnode on irc.netchat.io.


----------



## CraigA (Aug 30, 2013)

irc.freenode.net

#crissic

This is for Crissic Solutions run by SkylarM.

I'm not technically a VPS provider, but my channel is also run on freenode at #usaccess

Regards,

CraigA


----------



## kaniini (Aug 30, 2013)

We are considering moving #tortoiselabs to freenode, actually.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 30, 2013)

kaniini said:


> We are considering moving #tortoiselabs to freenode, actually.


You should.

Then I'll chill there.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 31, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> BuyVM:
> 
> Channel: #frantech
> 
> Network: irc.frantech.ca


Joined the network.



HalfEatenPie said:


> You should.
> 
> Then I'll chill there.


Me too.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

lbft said:


> It moved to #ramnode on irc.netchat.io.


Did not see it. Added the network too.


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 21, 2013)

kaniini said:


> We are considering moving #tortoiselabs to freenode, actually.


Please do it.


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 21, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Technically there's a few out there.
> 
> RamNode has one on esper.net I believe? (#ramnode at irc.esper.net I think).
> 
> ...


Unless I am typing #cloudshark (funny image anyway) there is not a #cloudshard chan on freenode.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 21, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> Unless I am typing #cloudshark (funny image anyway) there is not a #cloudshard chan on freenode.


huh. Well you're correct.   I don't know why but it doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, no cloudshard, no backupsy.

Looks like some providers abandoned their channels.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh I see what mistake i made

I meant

#crowncloud (not Cloudshard)

#backupsy

Backupsy is still there wlanboy


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Yup, no cloudshard, no backupsy.
> 
> Looks like some providers abandoned their channels.


Yep #backupsy is still there.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 22, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> Yep #backupsy is still there.


You're right.

Also also found:


#fapvps
#cloudservers (rackspace)


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 24, 2013)

#queryfoundry @ freenode for companies under the qf brand (i.e: mainly Cloud Shards for now)


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you find it necessary that a provider has an IRC Channel?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 28, 2013)

Jack said:


> Do you find it necessary that a provider has an IRC Channel?


Not really. I sometimes hop on #frantech if I've got a quick question and don't want to bug Fran on Skype or something.


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Not really. I sometimes hop on #frantech if I've got a quick question and don't want to bug Fran on Skype or something.



I see.


----------



## Jack (Sep 30, 2013)

I created a channel for #dotvps on netchat


----------



## Erawan (Oct 1, 2013)

What is the other name of oftc.net? Because I have an account there, but I don't remember that I ever registered,


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 3, 2013)

Jack said:


> I created a channel for #dotvps on netchat


Added it to my idle list.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 8, 2013)

#fliphost on freenode


----------



## William (Oct 10, 2013)

#edisat - Freenode.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> #fliphost on freenode


Added to my idle list.


----------

